

Zotonic - The Erlang CMS - mtrn
http://zotonic.com/

======
daleharvey
I used zotonic a few years ago, it feels very "unerlangy" and I think thats a
good thing, they have put together a fairly solid product and the site +
documentation is top notch, it did feel someone stuck between being a cms for
end users and a web framework for developers but that may have come from my
preconceptions.

Its nice to see some mature + user friendly web components come out for erlang

~~~
daleharvey
oh and in case the zotonic guys are reading this.

I have a feature request :) what are the chances of packaging zotonic for
agner (<http://erlagner.org/>), it would make it very attractive for erlang
devs to try it out

~~~
Wok
I am reading this :) At the moment we don't have a package on our plans. We
are reorganizing the complete installation and splitting up the module system.
Maybe you can file a feature request? Then we can look into it for some future
release.

------
Roritharr
I find it odd that it seems to be its own Webserver, that makes it hard to
save a lot of time using standard Apache modules for common use cases which
might not be addressed in their build.

~~~
nivertech
You can always run it behind Apache. Or if you want to run several
heterogeneous web apps, you can run Zotonic on different port and reroute to
it from port 80.

~~~
nivertech
Of course Apache will just slow it down :)

------
pyre
Zoton is a brand name for Lansoprazole. Is this name meant to mean something?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoton>

~~~
biot
With a lot of projects these days, I get the feeling that the meaning behind
the name is "this domain was available".

~~~
Wok
We have some other *tonic projects, which is the primary reason behind the
name.

